

Setting up SPDY to speed up your Rails App on Nginx  - monsterix
http://blog.bubbleideas.com/2012/08/How-to-set-up-SPDY-on-nginx-for-your-rails-app-and-test-it.html

======
bretthopper
Not sure why Rails is in the title. This is only about enabling SPDY in nginx.
It would work with any application server behind it.

~~~
monsterix
Yeah initially there was a paragraph on rails assets pipeline configuration. I
missed it after publishing. :-(

Will add it back again.

------
nileshtrivedi
It would have been nicer to see improvement with (i) SPDY alone and (ii) SPDY
with zip compression.

~~~
monsterix
Alright, we will provide more data for the two situations. I remember about
10% increment in page-load speed after zip-compression though.

------
mp3geek
I use gzip_static compression with nginx under cloudflare/spdy, and its zippy
:)

~~~
monsterix
Really like how cloudfare has fared with spdy. Good work!

------
sabat
Wondering when Heroku will support this, given that they use Nginx at the
front of their stack.

